
Why Our Nuclear Weapons Can Be Hacked - robertwiblin
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/14/opinion/why-our-nuclear-weapons-can-be-hacked.html
======
imploder

      One of these deficiencies involved the Minuteman silos, 
      whose internet connections could have allowed hackers to...
    
      One of these deficiencies involved the Minuteman silos, 
      whose internet connections...
    
      ...Minuteman silos, whose internet connections...
    

We are _decades_ past the point where it made sense to have ICBM silos
connected to The Internet. The civilian internet is not the kind of thing that
should be capable of addressing an ICBM silo.

